# How many rods Part #2



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Interesting answers on the other thread so how about Piers only ? How many rods do you take on a Pier trip ? Does the pier your going to make a difference ? If so why ?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

At Romancoke I bring my heavers and if it's crowded, I use 2 rods. At choptank, I can spread out and don't need to cast far. I use 3-4 rods there if I'm fishing for cats, croaker, spot or perch. And just one if I'm tossing lures. When I perch fish at Jonas Green, I don't have time to put rods down, so I only fish one. At Henlopen, I like to fish from my yak, so I only have one rod in use at a time, but I bring 3.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

The maximum number of poles I bring with me are 2. If the pier is crowded, I'll use only 1 pole, else I'll use both. Does it make a difference? It varies. At coke or matapeake, nope. At PLO, yes. At least for me anyway..


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i usually fish one rod soaking bait and then my 7 footer is out trying to catch bait straight down


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Well my pier fishing it limited to the choptank with my SO here is my setup. 

I usually bring one heaver and put big bait and launch it out there and don't really pay much attention to it. 

I usually have 2 other rods out, one with small small hooks on it and fishbites. and another rod setup for whatever is in season. Be it lures, chunk of bait and etc. 

If it starts to get crowded I usually pull my heaver in, but its rare that the tank is crowded.

In late fall I just carry one rod with me setup with lures and a belly pack with extra gulp and jigs, pliers and etc. Usually tote a long a bridge net as well for when I finally double up on a striper with my tandam jig setup.

When alone I usually just fish one rod maybe two if I want live bait.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

When I fish the Coke or the Peake I will bring 5 rods and fish what the situation allows. I usually have 3 rods that can launch bait (9-10 foot rods), an 8 foot for closer in, and a 6 and a 7 for lures or dropping behind me (where no one else usually fishes) for spot. I usually only have 3 at most rods on the busy side of those piers.

The tank is a different story. I usually go down near the end of the long pier and away from everyone and I do not go on Friday or Sat nights in the summer so i can spread out. I will bring up to 8 rods and usually my wife and kid are with me. If I am alone I will bring7-8 and put out about 6 usually. I normally put 3-4 on each side.

I have not fished PLO in a LONG time but that place gets really crowded so i would fish with 3 bigger rods and one small rod.

Now I may BRING a lot of rods. Some people break down their rods when fishing and properly store their reels. I do not. I have my reels on the rods and ready to fish. So if a rod gets a bad wind knot or I lose too much line I will go to my second string and assess whether or I not I can effectively repair the rod that went down. Usually I take it home and work on it there.

At boat ramp I fish I will bring 6 rods. I usually start of fishing 6 if the situation allows. Three rods are setup for spot. The other 3 are out in the channel. Eventually, depending on how into fishing my daughter is I will go down to 4 or 5 rods.

I may not be the worlds farthest caster BUT I do know how to pick my sinker so I don't drift much and I can cast straight. At the ramp I can fish 5 poles within an 8' span. I may cross myself but rarely anyone else.

My worst experience with multiple rods? I know this was not asked but it might be nice to mention your story. I had only 2 rods out. I was getting a 3rd ready as I was on my way back from a nother spot and just stopped to see what was going on. I had 2 MONSTER hits and runs at the same time. Turned out to be 2 skates but they were moving. Had me fooled BIG TIME. I had one pole clamped between my legs so I would lose it and the other I was trying to turn. It was exciting until I realized what it was. Still darn fun though as they did not lay there like dead weight.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Keep in mind the pier experience up this way is very different from the pier experience down South around VA Beach and in Carolina. There, you'll experience a limit to the number of rods you can bring on the pier, at least to the end of the pier. On some piers its 3, others two, and others, just one functional rod. 

More rods mean more to keep track of, especially when there are a lot of people milling around.


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

Just curious.... for those of you that use more then 3 rods on a pier....if it gets crowded do you use less rods to open up room for others?? I know I can't stand it when I go to PLO and it isn't "weekend night crowded", yet there still isn't room because some individuals are taking up 50 feet of pier with their rods. Just seems kind of selfish.

How come there is a three rod limit in nontidal waters, but not in tidal waters?? I limit myself to 3 rods no matter where I go.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

When I go, I will take 4 heavers and 2 rods for shorter casts and for catching bait up close. I usually have 2 or 3 heavers out, depending on where I am, 2 at the peak if its crowded and 3 at the tank. The other is a spare to have rigged up incase of a break off (don't want to waste any time tying a new shock, and rig) or rod/reel failure. Taking 5 rods is different from fishing with 5 rods, especially if it is crowded. If a pier is not crowded, I will space my rods out. as people come in i will reduce the number of rods and the space between (with in limits). Figure I got there early and staked out my space. But If a guy wants to set up between my rods, well then I move it in a little closer, especially if it is a 2 oz bank sinker kind of guy...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*me*

I used to take three rods to Grassy Sound pier until they made it a two rod maximum.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

mepps3 said:


> Just curious.... for those of you that use more then 3 rods on a pier....if it gets crowded do you use less rods to open up room for others?? I know I can't stand it when I go to PLO and it isn't "weekend night crowded", yet there still isn't room because some individuals are taking up 50 feet of pier with their rods. Just seems kind of selfish.
> 
> How come there is a three rod limit in nontidal waters, but not in tidal waters?? I limit myself to 3 rods no matter where I go.


As I have indicated in the other 'how many rods' thread I am always accommodating to other anglers as long as they are respectful of others. It goes both ways, I have actually seen where a guy had 3 poles (close together 2' a part) and there was plenty of space around this guy and someone came up and casted and put their pole right in the middle without saying a word. 

I admit though that if I have 3 rods out and have my wife and or kid with me and a belligerent foul mouthed person wants to fish next to me I may not be that open to it but it is purely out of respect for my family and NOT the greed of fishing real estate.

All the issues and problems that will come about in threads like these are the reasons I rarely if ever frequent crowded piers especially on weekends. I will drive someplace else to get away from the madness.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> ...I will drive someplace else to get away from the madness.


Exactly why I stopped fishing the bay 3 years ago. Now it's IRI and the MD/ DE surf for me. AI VA is on my list to fish more often this year.

I do miss the Pier and Surf cleanups we used to have all over the bay though (SPSP, PLO, Tank)...

Sandcrab


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Sandcrab said:


> Exactly why I stopped fishing the bay 3 years ago. Now it's IRI and the MD/ DE surf for me. AI VA is on my list to fish more often this year.
> 
> I do miss the Pier and Surf cleanups we used to have all over the bay though (SPSP, PLO, Tank)...
> 
> Sandcrab


I hear ya about the crowds . . . but with the boys in tow, I have a crowd anywhere I go these days 

BTW, Sandcrab, you should spearhead a pier cleanup, I'd be willing to come and help if I'm not working.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Don't do piers too much except when I'm down south (OBX), but generally two poles max ... one if it's crowded or there's too much action


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I was looking through my favorites on AOL and came acrossed this ...
Reminds me of Doug that day I fished next to him .. I forget how many rods he had in the water ?? anyhow for all you guys juggling rods this is for you ... Actually this is probably what I'd look like with 3 rods .. 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4776181634656145640&pl=true


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

you stopped fishing the bay totally??? PLO is still the bomb, and you can't beat the Cow run at SPSP... I love IRI AI\DE too but let's not get crazy,...



Sandcrab said:


> Exactly why I stopped fishing the bay 3 years ago. Now it's IRI and the MD/ DE surf for me. AI VA is on my list to fish more often this year.
> 
> I do miss the Pier and Surf cleanups we used to have all over the bay though (SPSP, PLO, Tank)...
> 
> Sandcrab


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Coke 2-1
Peake 1-1
PLO 3-1....lure - bait ....The bait rod is just a back up 
Hey Kmw 
How many rods did you have at north beach during the croaker run ? ...lol


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Been there - done that...*



fingersandclaws said:


> BTW, Sandcrab, you should spearhead a pier cleanup, I'd be willing to come and help if I'm not working.


We've had cleanups at SPSP, PLO, The Tank, and IRI. Maybe you could spearhead the upcoming Spring run at SPSP?  We could fish in the AM and clean up after lunch... BBQ in the Spring is OK with me... 

Sandcrab


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Sandcrab said:


> We've had cleanups at SPSP, PLO, The Tank, and IRI. Maybe you could spearhead the upcoming Spring run at SPSP?  We could fish in the AM and clean up after lunch... BBQ in the Spring is OK with me...
> 
> Sandcrab



Uh, yeah. Usually when someone asks something from another, the response is usually yes or no, not asking the samething back at them . . . at least that's my understanding of basic communication


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*I'll help out whomever spearheads a cleanup/get together...*

I too will help with a cleanup/get together. 

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I would have to say 2 rods... Now you know calling me out about fishing NB don't bother me.. You think I care what these people think,,?  Everybody else can be scared of the powers that be... not the kid..






Andre said:


> Coke 2-1
> Peake 1-1
> PLO 3-1....lure - bait ....The bait rod is just a back up
> Hey Kmw
> How many rods did you have at north beach during the croaker run ? ...lol


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*After some thought*

If i didn't know better I would think that you rarely use Bait rods... Complete BS! At every pier I've every fished with you at you used more bait rods than Lure rods.. LOL Too Funny!

Dear P&S, This guy is my friend so don't read this wrong.. HE just get's out of pocket at times. Let him tell it he doesn't even own a heaver.. He wades out with his lure rod and tosses metals into the crashing waves.. LOL TOO FUNNY.. Clown




Andre said:


> Coke 2-1
> Peake 1-1
> PLO 3-1....lure - bait ....The bait rod is just a back up
> Hey Kmw
> How many rods did you have at north beach during the croaker run ? ...lol


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Reminds me of Doug that day I fished next to him .. I forget how many rods he had in the water ??
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4776181634656145640&pl=true


5 rods including my daughters pole. I admit I did need a hand once or twice when the bite got real hot.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> Everybody else can be scared of the powers that be... not the kid..


Keeping it Gangster !!!!!!!!

Show time in 10 -12 weeks


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

You're right... I hope i have room to set up with all these closet North Beach anglers here on P&S!! LOL




Andre said:


> Keeping it Gangster !!!!!!!!
> 
> Show time in 10 -12 weeks


----------



## Seymore Bootie (Nov 1, 2007)

I usually only fish one rod when fishing CHSP. I like to throw arties and it keeps me busy. Seems like most people around me soaking bait are reeling in skates and dogfish, and they wonder why they aren't catching flounder, trout and stripers, lol. Seriously, I find sitting there looking at a pole and doing nothing pretty boring. Also, I've had too many experiences when two rods go off with nice fish and it can be a mess for one person to deal with. Lastly, at CHSP, its easier for me to keep track of my equipment if I keep it to the minimum. I've actually had people I don't know go through my stuff if it was sitting there! Rule #1... unless you're a good friend, don't touch my stuff!!!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Two rods always*

I only use two rods soaking and two for lures


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

*Bay*: 2 soaker(sometimes 4), 1 metal, 1 bait. 

*Ocean*: Everything I can haul in my suburban


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

hey there lee, i cant send you any pms? let me know. k


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I carry 4 but usually use just two. Other two are for wife to use when she decides to fish for awhile.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

kmw21230 said:


> You're right... I hope i have room to set up with all these closet North Beach anglers here on P&S!! LOL


If I am around I will move over for you.


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

One wife, I can understand but fishing with ONLY a single rod, PURE Heresy. If God only wanted man to fish with ONE rod, PVC pipe would have never been invented.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*8 rods crazy*

Go to PLO spring and summer the koreans from Va use about 8 rods each and only catch about 15 fish.Also SP same way.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah man, those Koreans, aren't they something.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Yeah man, those Koreans, aren't they something.


Just the one's from VA?  I haven't met one yet that knew how to catch any fish.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Just the one's from VA?  I haven't met one yet that knew how to catch any fish.


what you talking about willis!!   

this korean only fishes with two rods at PLO pier... but I've seen other koreans, vietnamese, blacks, white, spanish people use more than 4 rods... not just koreans...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

awww guys let it be. It was borderline but don't let it get taken out of context. There is a fine line on sensationalism in all mannerisms. <----- Whoa did I just say that? What does that mean? LOL You get my point.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> awww guys let it be. It was borderline but don't let it get taken out of context. There is a fine line on sensationalism in all mannerisms. <----- Whoa did I just say that? What does that mean? LOL You get my point.


I get your point. Just want to make sure people understand people of every color poach, use 1 million rods... 

fishbait, stop dissing the great commonwealth!!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I feel ya FL, but I'm so sick of this BS. Why does it have to be certain groups? What if I started every report with:

1. These spanish dudes with tents . . . 
2. These loud black guys . . . 
3. These back woods white boys . . . 

etc. 

No need for it and if ya don't call people out, nothing will change. Been having to deal with that crap my whole life and if my kids hear 1 less "comment" in their lives, I can say I did my best.


----------

